# Frog died :(



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

So i had a group of matechos that some of you may have seen on another thread of mine. With some input from other froggers i moved the frog to a quarantine container. At first he was skinny and started getting bigger and bigger. He was very active and would eat whenever i put food in there and would only hide at night.I noticed a few days ago ( about 2) that he was just hiding all day and when i would feed them he would eat when the flies made it to him thats it. I did not know what was up but i left him be just incase something was wrong. Today i woke up and he was just laying there dead. Anyone know what may have happened?

The quarantine tank was a 15 quart container, abg mix, a water bowl, plant clippings and leaf litter. I poked some holes on the top of the container too. Thanks


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry, to hear this. Without a proper necropsy though, it is impossible to determine or really even accuratly speculate. More often than not though, with a weight issue on a skinny frog, it is parasites that have gotten a good foothold in the frogs internals. If this frog is part of a group, I would highly advise you to find a vet and have a fecal smear done. If one was infected, then the others will be as well, they may just have a stronger immune response and not symptomatic


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

With the warmer weather,be careful about the temps in those plastic containers.If not vented well,it can get real warm inside there!


----------

